# I DONT LIKE CHANGE!



## Bram (Feb 17, 2011)

Woahhhh. Am I the only one that thinks this new look looks alot like Photographyonthenet? I don't quite know if I like it yet.
Any thoughts?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 17, 2011)

You're NOT the only one!


----------



## KmH (Feb 17, 2011)

The rate of change is accelerating. If you don't like change, at 19 yrs old you're in for a stress filled life. :er:


----------



## Bram (Feb 17, 2011)

Hahaha good call KMH you get my point though. Also what's up with the no more thanks? No more thanks?!?!?!
Oh my god they have implemented a like button here too now?


----------



## Davor (Feb 17, 2011)

doesn't feel as bright and nice as it was before. Don't like how the info is setup and that my supporting member badge is gone lol. like i care but w/e, oh and theres a giant gap between the message and sig.


----------



## robb01 (Feb 17, 2011)

hate it


----------



## Bram (Feb 17, 2011)

Good call on the massive gap, more scrolling down for longer times now. Kind of a weird setup.


----------



## rickabobaloey (Feb 17, 2011)

It's different. But most things are when you're not accustomed to them.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 17, 2011)

I dont like it either, i think the old one was great, dont fix it if it aint broken!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2011)

YouTube - Bon Jovi & Bob Geldof - I don&#39;t like Mondays (live)


I Don't Like Mondays. Or Tuesdays after a national holiday falling during the week has been observed on a Monday.


----------



## Bram (Feb 17, 2011)

Good points all together. I do agree with the if it's not broken don't fix it. I loved the old look of TPF.


----------



## Blitz55 (Feb 17, 2011)

Here... Smoke this you will feel better.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, it's quite different...but it always feels really weird when it's not what you're used to.  Stick with it, it will grow on you and there are still a few things to be worked on.

The thanks are being imported, so they aren't gone.

By the way, this is a newer version of V-bulletin forum.  The old version was nearing the end of it's life (no longer supported) so an upgrade would have to be done sooner or later.  

As always, if you have feedback, put it in the feedback section.


----------



## vtf (Feb 17, 2011)

Davor said:


> doesn't feel as bright and nice as it was before. Don't like how the info is setup and that my supporting member badge is gone lol. like i care but w/e, oh *and theres a giant gap between the message and sig.*


 
Erose should get 20 pages easy now in her threads.


----------



## Sonoma (Feb 17, 2011)

Bram said:


> Good call on the massive gap, more scrolling down for longer times now. Kind of a weird setup.


 
I noticed in a couple of other threads that the gap is not as large if there are photos in the thread.  Can't say as I care for it either.


----------



## mishele (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Bram (Feb 17, 2011)

Hahaha Good call with the erose comment. I bet TPF has a special patch to import for all her emoticons. hah. 
Cool BigMike thanks alot for the update on the thanks feature. i really think it adds to the profile of the OP and everybody here.


----------



## KmH (Feb 17, 2011)

I like the color theme, it is much more contemporary. The extra width is pretty awesome to.

The change is no worse than getting used to a new camera body.


----------



## dascrow (Feb 17, 2011)

We are still working on the site, the conversion to VB4 is a major overhaul.  We'll be adding those features mentioned back in.


----------



## Bram (Feb 17, 2011)

Awsome dascrow thanks again for the updates guys. KMH good point as usual your wise antics are never overlooked.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 17, 2011)

Bitchin' already?

On the surface, I prefered the previous search function, but I only gave it a quick spin.


----------



## Bram (Feb 17, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Bitchin' already?
> 
> On the surface, I prefered the previous search function, but I only gave it a quick spin.



Wasn't bitching, was simply stating that I am not yet familiar with the change to TPF, so therefore I wanted to ask for opinions on what others thought?


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 17, 2011)

what in tarnation?


----------



## Bram (Feb 17, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> what in tarnation?



+1 

Haha.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Life is like a box of  chocolates. A cheap, thoughtless, perfunctory gift that nobody ever asks  for. Unreturnable -- because all you get back is another box of  chocolates. You're stuck with this undefinable whipped-mint crap that  you mindlessly wolf down when there's nothing else left to eat. Sure,  once in a while, there's a peanut butter cup. An English toffee. But  they're gone too fast, the taste is fleeting. So you end up with nothing  but broken bits, filled with hardened jelly and teeth-shattering nuts.  If you're desperate enough to eat those, all you've got left... is an  empty box... filled with useless, brown paper wrappers.*


----------



## Bram (Feb 17, 2011)

Canon AE-1, *clears throat*   BRAVO!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 17, 2011)

vtf said:


> Erose should get 20 pages easy now in her threads.


 


Bram said:


> Hahaha Good call with the erose comment. I bet TPF has a special patch to import for all her emoticons. hah.
> Cool BigMike thanks alot for the update on the thanks feature. i really think it adds to the profile of the OP and everybody here.


 
GAH?!  ARE YOU SERIOUS?!  Second time I've tried to reply to a thread and it doesn't go through.

I give up.  :thumbdown:

Ps.  Ignore the quoted text.  Because that's what I WAS originally trying to respond to, but now I'm irritated so nevermind.


----------



## Twisted_Pixel (Feb 17, 2011)

I've not been around too long, so the change is less of an issue for me.
As to the gap between text and sig, I assume there is a minimum white space height for the post, which ties in with the height of the summary info on the left hand side.

Lol just after I posted this, it appears the minimum height may have been reduced. Which would be a good thing, as it shows the devs are listening


----------



## Bram (Feb 17, 2011)

Erose, In the spirit of all that is good and amazing (like your emotes) TPF wouldn't be the same without them. 
I think your first post may have been rejected due to lack of words and a surplus of emotes. hah.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 17, 2011)

No there were plenty of words, I promise.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 17, 2011)

Weird, and there's a share button?  Interesting.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 17, 2011)

i like how any photo-related graphic has been removed.
yet more proof the owners dont give a hot **** about photography.

(yes, i'm still bitter...lol)


----------



## ekool (Feb 17, 2011)

Bram said:


> Woahhhh. Am I the only one that thinks this new look looks alot like Photographyonthenet? I don't quite know if I like it yet.
> Any thoughts?



I don't see any resemblance at all with POTN.



Bram said:


> Hahaha good call KMH you get my point though. Also what's up with the no more thanks? No more thanks?!?!?!
> Oh my god they have implemented a like button here too now?



Thanks has been replaced by a more advanced Likes system. Old Thanks will be imported, give us a bit. The Like and Thanks work nearly the same, but the new Likes is more advanced. When a post is liked, you'll see a list is kept at the top of the thread. You can now jump directly to the most 'popular' post in the thread. This saves time.

You can also now get notifications of posts of yours that are liked, and by whom, etc.



robb01 said:


> hate it



Specifics?



Canon AE-1 said:


> I dont like it either, i think the old one was great, dont fix it if it aint broken!



This, unfortunately is a necessary upgrade. VB3 has reached "END OF LIFE" -- meaning, no more support... and we are trying to make sure we run secure software. The VB4 required a complete rewrite of all skins/templates.

So, in this case... it was broke, and required a fix 



Bram said:


> Good points all together. I do agree with the if it's not broken don't fix it. I loved the old look of TPF.



See Above



Big Mike said:


> Yes, it's quite different...but it always feels really weird when it's not what you're used to.  Stick with it, it will grow on you and there are still a few things to be worked on.
> 
> The thanks are being imported, so they aren't gone.
> 
> ...



Big Mike is right... we need constructive feedback. Specifics of what's broken/missing, etc..

And don't worry, this software has quite a few new features we have yet to add all the way in so hang in there, this is a huge upgrade and we are still working behind the scenes.


----------



## ekool (Feb 17, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Weird, and there's a share button?  Interesting.



If there are services that need to be added (and are popular) to the share menu, let me know.



SrBiscuit said:


> i like how any photo-related graphic has been removed.
> yet more proof the owners dont give a hot **** about photography.
> 
> (yes, i'm still bitter...lol)



Which specific photo-related graphics are you talking about? I'll be happy to address any issues if I know what your talking about.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 17, 2011)

Eh, you know... the more I look around, it actually ain't that bad.  I kinda dig it.  I think the new layout in general is going to take some getting used to... as others have said, the fact that there's more space between the signatures and the posts is a bit much, but... everything else actually feels cleaner as far as the navigation across the top goes.  It just took me a second to get oriented.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 17, 2011)

ekool said:


> If there are services that need to be added (and are popular) to the share menu, let me know.



I've recently become addicted to Tumblr?  I don't know that I would use the share button for Tumblr purposes (although, I don't know that I, personally, would use the share button at all), but *someone* might.  It's certainly a popular service.  I know a couple people on here use it in addition to myself.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 17, 2011)

No more "thanks" too!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 17, 2011)

ekool said:


> If there are services that need to be added (and are popular) to the share menu, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Which specific photo-related graphics are you talking about? I'll be happy to address any issues if I know what your talking about.



at least the top banner had photo-related imagery in it. *im mostly just being a dick*.
i just thought it would be cool if the theme was more photo oriented...the green "sorry pieces" for threads we've posted in...i would imagine this is a canned theme, so maybe it will get customized as time goes on. ive never built a forum so i have NO idea how to go about it.

i like change and new things so im sure this will grow on everyone.


----------



## ekool (Feb 17, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Eh, you know... the more I look around, it actually ain't that bad.  I kinda dig it.  I think the new layout in general is going to take some getting used to... as others have said, the fact that there's more space between the signatures and the posts is a bit much, but... everything else actually feels cleaner as far as the navigation across the top goes.  It just took me a second to get oriented.


 
We can tight it up a bit. Here's what's causing it.

The "window" that your Avatar (and Join Date, Location, Posts, Gallery, Photos OK to Edit) etc. is called the postbit.

To the right of the postbit is the actual Post Body.

The Post Body must be as wide as the Postbit... the new Postbit kind of makes the information in the fields pretty, and takes up more space. We can reduce this with less padding, smaller font sizes, etc. and this will have the general effect of reducing the whitespace. Keep in mind however, whitespace is not evil -- it's easier on the eyes and helps to lead you to the next piece of content that's important.

Google's home page has a ton of whitespace, but no one complains about that 

I'll tighten it up a bit though, as per the user suggestions.


----------



## Davor (Feb 17, 2011)

will you be changing the thread icons? its really difficult to navigate with them


----------



## vtf (Feb 17, 2011)

ekool, any thoughts on nsfw and nudes. That would be the best update.
That would be a great share button.


----------



## JeffieLove (Feb 17, 2011)

My thoughts: 

Where's the like button? I'm not seeing it... 

Share? Really? No thanks. 

I just learned how to MQ with the old format... how the hell do you do it now??  

This sucks. I don't like it. I liked the old layout. However I don't think this looks that much like POTN. I think POTN looks a LOT better than this.

Okay, nevermind on the like button and the mq... I wasn't logged in so they weren't showing up


----------



## e.rose (Feb 17, 2011)

The Share and Like buttons appear when you put your mouse over the body of someone's post.

MQ is the same as before, it's just that the icon looks different.  it's the little quote bubble with the plus sign next to it.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 17, 2011)

Is there any way to get the Like/Share button to just appear permanently, rather than just when your mouse is placed over the body of the post?  I can just see it now... a bunch of newbie threads started called "How do I like a post?", because they don't see it right away.


----------



## Bram (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks alot for all the feedback ekool really do appreciae it and as erose stated before it will take some getting used to but all in all it looks pretty legit. I am starting to warm up to the new look of TPF.


----------



## ekool (Feb 17, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> No more "thanks" too!


 
/me sighs....



SrBiscuit said:


> at least the top banner had photo-related imagery in it. *im mostly just being a dick*.
> i just thought it would be cool if the theme was more photo oriented...the green "sorry pieces" for threads we've posted in...i would imagine this is a canned theme, so maybe it will get customized as time goes on. ive never built a forum so i have NO idea how to go about it.
> 
> i like change and new things so im sure this will grow on everyone.



The logo up top is only temporary. We have one being designed by someone with more skills then me. My logo == basic. His logo == sweet, and with photo graphics in it... hopefully.

Blame my lack of skill more then our desires. Hopefully we'll have the logo within the next week or so.



Davor said:


> will you be changing the thread icons? its really difficult to navigate with them



Which icons, can you cut and paste the URL to the images you have problems with... and maybe find some alternatives you think are better?


----------



## jake337 (Feb 17, 2011)

It seems alot slower now, my only complaint.


----------



## ekool (Feb 17, 2011)

jake337 said:


> It seems alot slower now, my only complaint.


 
The server is under a heavy load right now as we are running database updates in the background.... it should speed up once the process is done.


----------



## caged (Feb 17, 2011)

not that i post a lot here, but i don't like the fact i now have to scroll left just to read all the threads. seems lob sided.


----------



## Bram (Feb 17, 2011)

Nah it doesn't really seem slower I think it's a little faster actually. Might be the computer difference i'm at work here, working for HP so. We got some alright systems here.
Anyways I like the idea erose threw out there. I think the Like/Share button should be permanent too.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 17, 2011)

It hates you.

It's not any slower for me...  ::shrugs::


----------



## Formatted (Feb 17, 2011)

Old members like it. New ones dont. Hmmm... Pattern

It's not working properly on iPhone will bug report in the morning.


----------



## ekool (Feb 17, 2011)

caged said:


> not that i post a lot here, but i don't like the fact i now have to scroll left just to read all the threads. seems lob sided.


 
Can you take a screenshot? Not sure what you mean scroll left? What resolution are you running?


----------



## Bram (Feb 17, 2011)

e.rose said:


> It hates you.
> 
> It's not any slower for me... ::shrugs::



+1. 

I do like the quote feature how it keeps you in the thread and not a completely different screen.


----------



## Twisted_Pixel (Feb 17, 2011)

Font colouring issue I just spotted....




TPF-fontColourProblem01 by hex4753, on Flickr


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, the more i drink my beer the better it looks, lol.
I'm glad Ekool is taking everyone's feedback seriously and trying to fix the place up.


----------



## Bram (Feb 17, 2011)

yeah goo call Canon. Props ekool like mentioned everywhere int hsi thread thanks alot for taking the feedback seriously and adressing everybody's personal opinion.


----------



## chito beach (Feb 17, 2011)

Totally sucks monkey!  Ill go hang out elsewhere.......Where did the user active topics quick link go?  each post takes up the full monitor, the signature space is massive and dead screen space is 10 times the posted space......Also where is the paid member info?


----------



## ekool (Feb 17, 2011)

chito beach said:


> Totally sucks monkey!  Ill go hang out elsewhere.......Where did the user active topics quick link go?


 
The big "Active Topics" at the top, next to "Home" and "Forum" ?


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 17, 2011)

OK, thanks to ERose I found the "like" button but my "like" count no longer shows up in my AV panel.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 17, 2011)

This change is making me a saaaaad panda


----------



## Davor (Feb 17, 2011)

ekool how about these thread icons, they seem to go well with the current colors. 

1. Red vBulletin Status Icons - vB Alien Forums


2. v-net1 Status Icon Sets Blue & Red - vBulletin.org Forum

3. vB4 - Statusicons - Crystal - vBulletin.org Forum

these are just some i found, and i think the second looks to be best replacment


----------



## Bram (Feb 17, 2011)

ekool said:


> The big "Active Topics" at the top, next to "Home" and "Forum" ?



Totally just got told.


----------



## ekool (Feb 17, 2011)

Davor said:


> ekool how about these thread icons, they seem to go well with the current colors.
> 
> 1. Red vBulletin Status Icons - vB Alien Forums
> 
> ...


 
We are already using the Crystal set


----------



## mishele (Feb 17, 2011)

I love it..........thanks for upgrading the system!!!!


----------



## DerekSalem (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't really care for it much...*WAY* too much extra crap on the page now. 25 replies would be 10 pages of scrolling...now I have to scroll for 5 minutes to cover the same ground.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 17, 2011)

It's a little on the bright side.

Yes, there is a lot of empty space.


----------



## reznap (Feb 17, 2011)

Since everyone else is giving their opinions, I suppose I'll chime in too.  

I like it.  :thumbup:


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 17, 2011)

I think we have to make our Signatures thinner.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 17, 2011)

I see the I Like This button, but where's the I don't Like This button? :twak:


----------



## Overread (Feb 17, 2011)

Rekd said:


> I see the I Like This button, but where's the I don't Like This button? :twak:


 
We never had one before ;P

And I can only shudder at the thought of what would happen if we did have one!!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 17, 2011)

Holy AWESOME [OP] indicator!!!  Total win!

Just noticed that... I don't know if it's new or not, but I LOVE it.  I'm ALWAYS scrolling back to the first page of long threads asking myself "Wait... *who* started this again?"  NOW I don't *have* to!!!!


----------



## Overread (Feb 17, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Holy AWESOME [OP] indicator!!!  Total win!
> 
> Just noticed that... I don't know if it's new or not, but I LOVE it.  I'm ALWAYS scrolling back to the first page of long threads asking myself "Wait... *who* started this again?"  NOW I don't *have* to!!!!


 
True  - unless the poor OP never gets a word in before the thread hits page 3 ;P


----------



## Rekd (Feb 17, 2011)

Overread said:


> We never had one before ;P
> 
> And I can only shudder at the thought of what would happen if we did have one!!


 
There's one at the eMastercam forum. You can do like 8 Likes and 1 Dislike per day. They did a recent upgrade as well and introduced it. It quickly isolated several trolls. :lmao:


----------



## terri (Feb 17, 2011)

Just give it some time, guys.           I think we held out as long as possible on the upgrade, but for a site this large, when the application is close to not being supported, it's going to force your hand!          

In a few more days, everything will have migrated over and all extra behind the scenes tweaking will be completed.     This forum has been through many upgrades over its lifespan, trust me!       We always live through it, and it ends up being a non-issue.    It's the community, after all, not vB, that makes TPF what it is.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 17, 2011)

Overread said:


> True  - unless the poor OP never gets a word in before the thread hits page 3 ;P


 
Yeah but usually my question only comes up when someone responds to something and I'm not sure if they're just another person chiming in, or if they're the OP.  I'm never really concerned about who the OP *is* so much as knowing whether or not a response I'm reading is from the OP or not... That probably makes no sense...   But basically if I *don't* see [OP] next to someone's name, I know they're *not* the OP, and then my question is answered without ever having to click back and see.


----------



## Overread (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh the feature was always there before as an option - but it was decided against to keep the forum happy 
Believe me I've seen them rip through a forum like a mad plague - first its just the trolls and spambots - then its little friend groups sniping at other groups - then you've got the Canon and Nikon lot ganging up and sniping at the Pentax shooters - then the Hassy snobs come in and hit everyone!

Pretty soon you've got pure all out warfare through the site


----------



## sovietdoc (Feb 17, 2011)

this new skin is a lot better than the old one


----------



## Rekd (Feb 17, 2011)

Overread said:


> then the Hassy snobs come in and hit everyone!



Not gonna happen. Those guys are like the French. Any sign of conflict or threat to their overly extravagant lifestyle and they'll run like the wind.  

Besides, there's not enough of them. :lmao:


----------



## e.rose (Feb 17, 2011)

Overread said:


> Oh the feature was always there before as an option - but it was decided against to keep the forum happy
> Believe me I've seen them rip through a forum like a mad plague - first its just the trolls and spambots - then its little friend groups sniping at other groups - then you've got the Canon and Nikon lot ganging up and sniping at the Pentax shooters - then the Hassy snobs come in and hit everyone!
> 
> Pretty soon you've got pure all out warfare through the site


 
Huh???? :scratch:

Oh.. are you talking about the dislike button?


----------



## e.rose (Feb 17, 2011)

sovietdoc said:


> this new skin is a lot better than the old one


 
Yeah, I dunno what everyone is complaining about... I don't really think this is that much lighter than the other one.  It's not like the other one was black and now we're suddenly using white.  :scratch:


----------



## Rekd (Feb 17, 2011)

terri said:


> In a few more days, everything will have migrated over and all extra behind the scenes tweaking will be completed.


 
I LoLed. 

I like the enthusiasm but I hope you don't stop after only a few days. There will always be little things to tweak in, like I just tried to cancel inserting a smilie by clicking on the edit window and it wouldn't close the drop-down list, I had to click on the smilie icon again. Firefox 3.0 on Vista. Wink wink, nudge nudge!


----------



## terri (Feb 17, 2011)

Patience, grasshopper.....  

Seriously.


----------



## Davor (Feb 17, 2011)

ekool said:


> We are already using the Crystal set


 
oh ok, i didn't know because i couldn't zoom in on the preview, how about the first 2 i think the colors would go great with the forum theme and be easier  to read


----------



## chito beach (Feb 17, 2011)

ekool said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > Totally sucks monkey!  Ill go hang out elsewhere.......Where did the user active topics quick link go?
> ...



no was not here at all before, now buried in the quick links.  This new layout just has 50% wasted space on every page........just sucks  :thumbdown:


----------



## Ryan L (Feb 17, 2011)

I am happy as long as there is popcorn to munch on. 


And maybe rock a pair of sunglasses, it is a little bright to me too. (and yes I am calibrated lol)


----------



## Ryan L (Feb 17, 2011)

After looking at the site on Opera Mini on my phone, I really like the look. It will be much nicer to look at on the road.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well it's getting worse and slower, loading is a very long process now. Seems to be getting worse.


----------



## ekool (Feb 18, 2011)

Canon AE-1 said:


> Well it's getting worse and slower, loading is a very long process now. Seems to be getting worse.


 
Sorry, we had to rebuild the search database... but now that it's done... clicking on view forum posts on members should work properly now


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey, isn't this what happens every time facebook changes the layout? 

Everyone get's all like "MAN, **** THIS NEW FACEBOOK LAYOUT, THAT **** IS WHACK". 

The same thing is happening here. In a few days time, you'll get used to the new layout and you won't even care anymore. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## mortovismo (Feb 18, 2011)

How gives a f**k? Its just a forum. Personally, I love it...its the dogs b o llocks! :thumbup:


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## OrionsByte (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## BekahAura (Feb 18, 2011)

Very shocking at first... but it's growing on me.

My only complaint: I like to scroll down to the end of a thread and then click the link at the bottom that will send me back to the thread list I was looking at. Now there's a link like that only at the top of the screen. On the bottom it says quick navigation and the box says where I want to go... but when I click on it there's a pull down menu and I have to scroll a mile down to find the link to where I just was. Please bring back these links at the bottom of threads!

I do love the new OP label... very useful.


----------



## OrionsByte (Feb 18, 2011)

BekahAura said:


> Very shocking at first... but it's growing on me.
> 
> My only complaint: I like to scroll down to the end of a thread and then click the link at the bottom that will send me back to the thread list I was looking at. Now there's a link like that only at the top of the screen. On the bottom it says quick navigation and the box says where I want to go... but when I click on it there's a pull down menu and I have to scroll a mile down to find the link to where I just was. Please bring back these links at the bottom of threads!
> 
> I do love the new OP label... very useful.



I agree. The pull-down menu is nice but being able to go back to the forum the post is in is nice to have down there too. If possible I would list the "current" forum first in that list. It would be an extra click compared to before, but it would be better than it is now.


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah I haven't been on since yesterday my apologies. I love that bew [OP] feature. I checked in this morning and opened her up and I was like WOAH! heh TPF took me by surprise.


----------



## bazooka (Feb 18, 2011)

FWIW, I found an annoying bug that affects IE8 (does not affect FF)... if I hover over a thread and scroll one click at a time up or down, the page may or may not scroll... it seems to be maybe about 30% of the time it doesn't scroll.  So sometimes it takes two scroll clicks to move one line.  However, if I have the mouse over the very edge of the thread where the light-blue border is, it works fine.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 18, 2011)

I like it better.  The photo forum was long over due for a vbulletin update and the new layouts nice.  Calm down everyone you will get use to it.


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh yeah everybody will eventually get used to it.


----------



## DennyCrane (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

have to agree, it's definatly growing on me.


----------



## ekool (Feb 18, 2011)

As requested the "lower breadcrumbs" navigation has been added. It's below the Sponsors / Posting Permissions boxes.


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks alot ekool :thumbup:


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm really indifferent to the change, except it's a bit more difficult to navigate on the old smartphone.


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Feb 18, 2011)

Before we know it, we'll get used to it and won't even remember what the old forum looked like.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 18, 2011)

Nikon_Dude said:


> Before we know it, we'll get used to it and won't even remember what the old forum looked like.


 
What is this "old forum" you speak of?


----------



## BekahAura (Feb 20, 2011)

ekool said:


> As requested the "lower breadcrumbs" navigation has been added. It's below the Sponsors / Posting Permissions boxes.


 
You have no idea how happy this makes me!! Thanks =)


----------



## jake337 (Feb 24, 2011)

yes it did speed up.  It was only slow at my work computer also.


----------



## DennyCrane (Feb 24, 2011)

Can't say I'm fond of the popup on my Droid X phone, trying to get me to purchase an app to view the forums... when Android 2.2 or higher phones can view the full web content of the site with standard web browsing.


----------



## skieur (Feb 24, 2011)

Bram said:


> Hahaha good call KMH you get my point though. Also what's up with the no more thanks? No more thanks?!?!?!
> Oh my god they have implemented a like button here too now?


 
Yup, next we will become a sub website of Facebook as in a social network for those interested in photography.  :thumbdown:

skieur


----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2011)

terri said:


> Patience, grasshopper.....
> 
> Seriously.



Just wanted to say Hi terri.




Carry on......


----------

